# Daily Gratitude



## Relle (Dec 3, 2015)

This was on another forum and I thought I'd start it here, as its so nice to read what people are grateful for.

Mine are -

1 - I'm grateful I woke up this morning.
2 - Grateful for my bunny and the funny things she does, to keep me amused.
3 - Grateful for tea.
4 - Grateful I don't have to cook tonight.
5 - Grateful for the simple things.

What are you grateful for ......


----------



## Misschief (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm grateful that our trip to the coast for my grandson's funeral went smoothly. 
I'm grateful that now I can, without guilt, block and unfriend my former granddaughter from my Facebook feed. (I've had more than enough of her drama).
I'm grateful that I got to hold my newest grandson who is still, after 11 days, in the NICU. He's beautiful!!
I'm grateful to my sister and her husband for offering us their guest room and were there to listen to some of my ranting about my idiot ex-daughter in law.


----------



## Susie (Dec 3, 2015)

I am grateful for:

My new husband and new life.  I never knew life could be so sweet again!
My son for getting his act together.  And his new boyfriend, they seem happy together.
My daughter for doing well in her first semester of college.  And keeping a level head on her shoulders.


----------



## ronrho56 (Dec 3, 2015)

I am grateful for:

-My family, despite all of the drama and discord that can occur
-For my faith, and the strength to get through the rough times in my life
-For my husband who loves me unconditionally
-And of course, I am grateful that I have been bitten by the soap bug which helps to keep me sane!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm grateful for:

My family as crazy as we are

Being able to do something I love (making soap)

Mine and my family's health

Diet Pepsi

My little doggie

Grandchildren


----------



## Dahila (Dec 3, 2015)

1.  help I receive with French translation
2. My back hurts less after applying my salve
3.  having the forum I love (SMF) and friendly people here
4.  first cup of coffee in the morning
5. having a roof over my head and bed to sleep in


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm grateful for so many things that I'm sure I could fill up several books! But I'll make it as short as I can by listing my top 5:

I'm grateful for my faith and the grace therein that carries me through each day.
I'm grateful for my hubby who also doubles at being my best friend.
I'm grateful for my son for being the child I always dreamed of having but never thought I'd ever be able to have (he's my miracle child).
I'm grateful for good friends and my oftentimes crazy, dysfunctional family.
I'm grateful for having a roof over my head, clothes on my body, means of transportation, and good food on the table.


IrishLass


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 3, 2015)

What a fabulous thread...

Top 5:

1. I'm grateful for two beautiful loving children that make me so proud every day to be a mom.
2. I'm grateful for the most rewarding and challenging job at the most amazing company I could have ever dreamed to work for that continue to surprise me with their appreciation and generosity.
3. I'm grateful for my wonderful husband who continues to make me feel like the most loved person in the world
4. I'm grateful to have a passion (soaping) that I enjoy and flourish with as I grow and learn
5. I'm grateful for some amazing friends who continue to support and encourage me to grow and better myself.

❤


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 3, 2015)

I am Grateful that I have a Loving Family to go home to every day.
I am Grateful to have a great job.
I am Grateful For the wonderful weather we are having.
I am Grateful that I have two wonderful dogs that Bring enjoyment to me and my family.
I am Grateful that I am a member of this Wonderful Forum.


   Todd


----------



## dibbles (Dec 3, 2015)

I am grateful for the blessings in my life, and there are many
I am grateful for my husband, my two children and the people they have chosen to spend their lives with
I am grateful for unconditional love
I am grateful for friends who give me so much joy
I am grateful for creativity, currently in the form of soaping, and a community of            of others who actually enjoy hearing/talking about/looking at all things soap (that's you SMF)


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 4, 2015)

I am Grateful that this Overnight Shift is almost over
I am Grateful that all of my Associates have made through the night without any issues.


----------



## annalee2003 (Dec 4, 2015)

I am grateful for my loving husband, who has and always will be there for me.
I am grateful for my daughter, who makes me laugh and smile every single day.
I am grateful for my extended family, who are always there for me in any situation.
I am grateful for my two younger sisters, who have so much creative talent flowing through them.
I am grateful for the network of awesome friends that my husband and I have.
I am grateful for where I currently live, for the food that I eat and for the amenities that I have.
I am grateful for this wonderful community full of such kind and knowledgeable people!


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 4, 2015)

Fantastic idea bringing this here Relle, thank you.

Today I'm feel supremely extra grateful - overjoyed in fact.

1. I successfully finished the lab requirement for this semester of Biology/chemistry, while only missing one point. I've proven to myself that at this age, I can go back to college, I can still learn and I can still work hard!

2. I too have so many friends who have made so much possible in my life. It hasn't been an easy life, but the right people have entered my world when I needed them; I had just enough support to provide the energy I needed to continue to fight for myself. 

3. The hard lessons and the suffering; I've overcome a very abusive background and that has given me the compassion to encourage and fight for those who cannot fight for themselves. 

4. I am grateful to live in America, in a safe area. Lately I've heard so many people knocking Obama and politics and whatever. Sure there's plenty of problems here, but I'll take it over any other place. I love to talk to people from other countries, and I volunteer with Sudanese immigrants and they talk of constant fear, persecution, hunger, illness, etc. 
My precious girl snuggles with me at night and we don't hear bombs drop or soldiers pounding on doors. It's legal and free for her to attend school. She doesn't have to walk 6 miles each way for fresh water. She has nutritious food, a good doctor, plenty of resources to engage her curious mind and is not expected to be married off when she's 12.

5. Sorry - I've been very serious. So on a lighter note...I'm grateful for the tv channel  that plays very old black and white comedies like the Burns and Allen show, Honeymooners and Jack Benny. And I'm also grateful for McConnell's peppermint ice cream. (Waaayyy too grateful!)


----------



## Relle (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice to hear what we are all grateful for, its a daily gratitude, so please keep adding to it. Try and keep it light and happy if possible.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 4, 2015)

Today, I'm grateful for:

Strong coffee
Beasties underfoot that think I'm the best thing since Betty White
Grilled cheese sandwiches and sliced apples
Getting to play on an old technology at work that I've missed
family and friends coming over
Ability to take care of them and all the aligning of circumstance in my life that's enabled that
Living in vacationland. Today I drove past snow covered peaks on the way to pickup takeout Indian food
Spicy chicken korma & garlic naan
BBC shows on YouTube 
A couple of adorable handmade Scandinavian gnomes I ordered from etsy that arrived today
A comfy bed
Getting to yap at all of you


----------



## gigisiguenza (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm grateful for...

... the people who have my back when the poop hits the oscillator
... that I have a resourceful nature and can find solutions to seemingly unsolvable problems
... that my kids and family are whole, hardy, and well
... that my philosophy of living an honest life yields the reward of honest help when I need it
... that when I pray, I get answers, even if they aren't necessarily what I was expected


----------



## Cactuslily (Dec 4, 2015)

Love this thread!
I'm grateful for my husband who showed me what unconditional love truly is
For my three amazing children who teach me something daily and walk the word with humility and grace.
That I am the one with autoimmune disease
For SMF for all the support and wisdom ( and levity )


----------



## Misschief (Dec 4, 2015)

Today, I am happy I could sleep in my own bed. As much as I appreciate seeing family, I sleep best in my own bed.

I'm grateful for the cup of coffee that was waiting for me when I got up out of that bed.

I'm thankful I took today off, giving me a 3 day weekend after a sometimes difficult week.

I'm thankful for a perfect late fall morning - it's a touch frosty, but very peaceful out there right now and although it's late autumn/early winter and everything is that season's shade of dying, the subdued light is giving everything a sharpness and clarity that almost hurts the eyes. It's my favourite kind of morning.

I'm thankful for good friends.... those nearby and those I haven't seen in many years but are showing they truly care.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 4, 2015)

Grateful I woke up this morning instead of "coming to".
Grateful that today makes 16 years in a row of waking up. Every day.
Grateful that there is a God and it's not me.
Grateful that my loving wife has been here for the last 43 years.

More tomorrow.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm thankful for getTV. During the whole month of December they are showing all the old Christmas variety show specials that originally aired in the '60's and '70's. I recorded the Andy Williams Christmas special and watched it last night. I was just a tiny tot when it first aired, but it brought back lots of wonderful, happy memories for me (it just wasn't Christmas without Andy Williams in our household, lol). Today they are repeating Andy's special, and also showing Judy Garland's, Bing Crosby's, and also Merv Griffin's. Hey- next Wednesday they are showing Sonny and Cher's! WooHoo! I'm such a sucker for old shows.


IrishLass


----------



## federalist (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm grateful for...
... getting back to flying after a five month hiatus due to health problems.
... my boyfriend, my best friend in life.
... the abundance of local and organic groceries here in LA.
... my spacious house.  A backyard AND a garage?  Wow!
... the natural beauty that surrounds me: mountains, oceans, exotic plants and birds.


----------



## KristaY (Dec 4, 2015)

Today I'm VERY grateful for my handy, can-repair-anything, husband who successfully removed the 2 ft profile of an erect penis from our ceiling, lol. We developed a leak in our roof a while back and the water ran down our skylight, puddled in the drywall and paint, then bulged out in the shape of very large erect penis (with testicles, no less). At first it was really funny but as it grew (haha), it just became embarrassing. Especially since it was right in view of anyone walking in the front door. So today I'm thankful I don't have to explain to anyone coming to my house why I have a large penis on my ceiling!


----------



## kumudini (Dec 4, 2015)

Haha, Krista! That's just too hilarious but happy for you that it's taken care of .


----------



## Bamagirl (Dec 4, 2015)

I am super grateful today for the package I received in the mail from a fellow forum member. This person has been keeping up with me and sent me some molds, things to try and samples. I knew the package would be here today, so I eagerly awaited the mail. When it got here, I rushed to open it and wow was I amazed. I had mentioned several things I want to try and they had included samples of those items (lotion bar and lip balm) and some additives to try with the kerosene soap I want to try and some stuff for when I start with color. There was also several soap samples that I cannot wait to try. There was also this wonderful letter that explained what the additives were and what to use them in, and what each soap was and how long it had cured. The letter will go into my folder as there was so much info in it that I want to hang on to. Needless to say, I am thrilled and excited and so happy I get to be a part of something that has such nice members who take an interest in what you are trying to do. Words just cannot express how impressed I was!  

I am also grateful that there are such kind and caring people on this site. People who are willing to help you by answering your questions, even though they have probably been asked a thousand times before.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 4, 2015)

Awesome!! And what a great mold, too! There really ARE good people in the world. With all the bad stuff going on in the world, it's nice to hear about something good.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 4, 2015)

I am grateful for my loving and sometimes crazy family.
I am grateful that we are all healthy and fit.
I am grateful for this summer weather (even though I hate it sometimes, I'm starting to enjoy it and my vegetable garden is loving it too).
I am grateful for FINALLY finishing my degree and I am registered nurse now, ready to work after Christmas.
I today especially I am grateful to little black fluff ball of a kitten that came to our lives after losing our elderly cat. He finally brought some happiness back.
And coffee of course.  Can't live without it!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 4, 2015)

I am grateful for:

A wholesale customer who gave me some wise advice and encouragement today for dealing with an unhappy customer.
A husband who generously shares his life with me, even when I'm tired and feeling overwhelmed, as has been true of late.
A little brother and his wife who shouldered the responsibility for helping my invalid mother remain in her own home.
A herd of dogs, cats, and horses who keep things a poppin' around the household.
Y'all here at SMF who challenge me to keep learning and trying new things, rather than stay in a boring little rut.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 4, 2015)

1. I am grateful for my grandchild coming into house tomorrow
2. I am grateful for my DH who put a new blinds in my computer room 
3. I am grateful for new skills in soapmaking
4. I am grateful for a mild weather
5. I am grateful for beautiful sky today


----------



## Susie (Dec 4, 2015)

IrishLass-I am jealous!

Today I am grateful for:

My husband got a raise today, and will get another when the yearly reviews are done, which affords me the chance to go back and take the course I need.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 4, 2015)

Grateful for the woman who runs a kiosk at the airport for contacting and making a large purchase at full price yesterday and then contacted me again with another large order

Grateful my two day last show of the year is almost over as its been disappointing due to two other soapers making ridiculous claims (can cure ring worm and other nonsense)

Only 3 more weeks till I get to see my daughter and grand babies

My husband ordered pizza for dinner so I didn't have to think about dinner


----------



## Relle (Dec 5, 2015)

Today I'm grateful for -

* not having to pack my car.(done for me)
* sunny day, but not too hot.
* not in too much pain.
* having a break from soaping


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 5, 2015)

Today is laundry day for me, and I am very grateful for my washer and dryer.


IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm grateful that I got all of my Christmas soaps wrapped and labeled. Everyone is getting at least nine bars from different batches.
I'm grateful that I talked myself out of making a bunch of other things for those packages last night and got a good sleep instead. I needed that! 
I'm grateful that we got big, floating flakes of snow yesterday to watch while I was wrapping AND we didn't get so much that I have to pull out the snowblower today. The best kind of snow...
I'm grateful that the Denver Broncos are playing today so I can go to the grocery store during the game and be the only one there.  I don't watch football, but I love game days!


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 6, 2015)

Grateful that most of the kids and grand kids will make it here for Christmas.
Grateful for the thaw. Finally above freezing again. ( less pain)
Grateful I live in a house without wheels after spending years living and working out of an RV.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm grateful for:
My Lord and Savior Jesus Christ
My Incredibly Wonderful Husband who is also my very best friend
Diet Pepsi and Dark Chocolate
Living  where we can saddle up our horses and ride right from the house into the national forest
Hot Blazing Wood Stove


----------



## Misschief (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm grateful my daughter and her two kids arrived safely home yesterday and happy they took the bus rather than risk the drive.

I'm grateful that my newest grandson, Jett, is out of the NICU and home, as of this past Saturday.


----------



## Relle (Dec 8, 2015)

Today - Grateful for -

1. Commitments over for 6 weeks.
2. Last doctors appt. for the year.
3. I was able to do nothing today.
4. Only myself for dinner tonight.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 9, 2015)

Today's gratitude:

My beautiful children who brighten my life

A lovely new group of ladies I met tonight for bible study


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 9, 2015)

Very grateful my little one will still "believe" for at least one more Christmas, and that she's more interested in the reason behind the holiday.

Finished my last class for this Biology course! Finals next week!


----------



## Susie (Dec 9, 2015)

I am grateful for this thread!  I stopped to read the new entries this morning, and it turned my yucky day of going back to work into a happy-to-be-alive-day.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm grateful for a working vehicle that gets me where I need to go in spite of it being 20 years old now (had to drive 70 miles round-trip today).  

I'm grateful for In-n-Out Burger. Made a pit stop there for lunch. It's always so clean and the employees are always friendly, efficient, and personable (a rare quality these days). Oh- and the burgers are great, too!


IrishLass


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 9, 2015)

Today, I'm grateful for my clean bill of health at the Cancer Center.  I'm a year and a half out from my treatment.
Praise God!


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 9, 2015)

Pepsi Girl said:


> Today, I'm grateful for my clean bill of health at the Cancer Center.  I'm a year and a half out from my treatment.
> Praise God!



Wooot!!! I'm grateful for Pepsi Girls clean bill of health too!


----------



## KristaY (Dec 9, 2015)

Praise God indeed, Pepsi Girl! What outstanding news!!!! So now I'm grateful you were able to tell us the good news and inspire others to be hopeful in their journey toward healing.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 9, 2015)

Pepsi Girl said:


> Today, I'm grateful for my clean bill of health at the Cancer Center.  I'm a year and a half out from my treatment.
> Praise God!



What a blessing! Thankfulness and congratulations!
Thank you for this post!


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 10, 2015)

I, too, am grateful for Pepsi Girl's clean bill of health! That is so good to hear that I'm smiling from ear to ear! 


IrishLass


----------



## Relle (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm grateful that IL's 20 yr old car is still going and my 29 yr old car too.


----------



## ngian (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm grateful for having two little kids with my lovely wife. Kids are just a big lesson for me, as they make me reorganize my way of thinking and how I see the world. Through them I start to seek my inner me and finally starting to learn from them! They are also the reason I accidently* read a great book* that put me in a path that I really like. It is like my life before them I was only looking at present and future time, but when they entered my life I got a chance to look way back to my life - even when I was a little one also- so I can realize why I have been doing certain things so many years. They are a great psychotherapy.

I'm grateful for having a house and a job, especially the last 6 years of my country's crisis, and me and my wife can afford the basic needs to my family.

I'm grateful for some voluntary groups that are in my city to which I can offer a few basic supplies from time to time in order to help homeless people and especially the last months, immigrants from eastern countries such Syria that lost their homes because of war, that western governments (including mine as being a member of NATO) created in the name of money. 

I'm grateful for this forum and its members that they helped me (and keep helping me) learn soaping with plenty of information given generously! Thank you  

I'm grateful that at the place I live, although it is middle December, we still have very sunny days and temperature around 15°C ( 59°F)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm grateful for:

My wee man sleeping through the night, from about 9pm to 5:30am!  He turned 5 months yesterday, so here's hoping there is more of that to come.
Sunshine - after a few foggy days, the sky is a mesmerizing azure today and all colours are so vibrant
My darling wife who not only allows me to be the man that she knows I can be, but she also does so much to keep our little world turning.
Tea.  I am always grateful for a nice cup of tea.  Throw in a decent biscuit (or cookie, to you yankees) and I am in heaven


----------



## Susie (Dec 10, 2015)

Today I am grateful for a dentist that will see a new patient with a toothache in less than 24 hours!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 10, 2015)

Today I am grateful that my brother and I had a real conversation and caught up last night for the first time since July. When he goes through a hard time he shuts people (including me) out. When he talks to me, I know things are getting better for him! It makes me really happy to know that.

I'm also grateful that I will see my BF tomorrow night! Long distance certainly does make the heart grow fonder.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm grateful for being able to figure out how to reduce my hubby's family recipe for potica bread so that I can make a more manageable-sized amount without changing the taste or texture (it's officially been family approved!). It makes me very happy to be able to supply hubby's family with their homemade potica again. They had gone for about 20 years without any since hubby's aunt passed away. Guess what I shall be doing today?

And I'm also grateful for my marble pastry board and heavy marble rolling pin which makes the process of making potica much easier and a joy for me. 


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm grateful that my last 3 orders are going out in the mail today or being picked up.

I'm grateful for a bit of a break, these last few weeks have been crazy

I'm grateful I will be able to get my house clean and decorations up (maybe)

I'm grateful I've had a darn good year


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Dec 10, 2015)

I am thankful for this little bugger. Our third grandchild was given to us the Monday before Thanksgiving. 

1. First, I am grateful little Landon was a healthy 6lb 14 oz, 21.5 inches long bouncing baby boy. In this picture, just a day old and smiling. (gas, anyone?)
2. I am grateful that even though my father had two daughters, I was able to give my son my maiden name, so our name did not die with my father as the last male. I managed to carry on the family name, even though I was a girl. 
3. I'm grateful my fiance has finished his schooling and we are back in one house, and he is on the job hunt.
4. I am grateful for my Above Average review at work, the only one the boss gave out (despite my fibro! Yay!) and the subsequent raise and promotion to Server Trainer, even though I won't be there much longer.
5. I am grateful for my four kitties and my wonderful bully, even though they make huge messes every night when we go to work.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Dec 10, 2015)

1. I'm grateful for my amazing family, who keep me young, make me laugh, drive me crazy, and give hugs freely.
2. I'm grateful that I've been able to turn my passion of soap making into a profitable, growing business. 
3. I'm grateful for the support of friends, family, and other makers who have helped me along this year as my business and social network have both grown.
4. I'm thankful for all of those creature comforts that we often take for granted like electricity, running water, a nice home to live in, clothes to wear, because so many in the world just don't have those things.
5. I'm grateful that even though I don't have everything, I somehow always have enough.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 10, 2015)

Today I'm grateful for a bowl of pasta.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 10, 2015)

SplendorSoaps said:


> 5. I'm grateful that even though I don't have everything, I somehow always have enough.



This.... so much this!


----------



## Susie (Dec 11, 2015)

Tonight I am so very grateful that I live in town now.  
And that Sears is literally 3 minutes away.  
Also that they had freezers in stock.  
Not to mention that I did not lose the whole bunch of meat in the freezer that died.

I am so VERY, VERY grateful!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Dec 12, 2015)

Today I'm.grateful that I'm not a hoarder or a clutter collector, because that would make this packing take way longer. And I'm grateful that my ocd tendencies lead to my world being pretty organized , so packing is faster. And I'm grateful that because I'm single, I'm only packing for me LOL


SplendorSoaps said:


> 5. I'm grateful that even though I don't have everything, I somehow always have enough.



Absolutely! Ditto


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 12, 2015)

Susie said:


> Tonight I am so very grateful that I live in town now.
> And that Sears is literally 3 minutes away.
> Also that they had freezers in stock.
> Not to mention that I did not lose the whole bunch of meat in the freezer that died.
> ...




I feel for you - ours is playing silly games and we sent off our frozen food to friends and family for safe keeping. It's holding okay now and the new one comes next week on Thursday or Friday. Very grateful for my wife sorting all that out while I was at work


----------



## Susie (Dec 12, 2015)

I truly do feel for you.  Ours gave no warning.  Just opened it and found soft stuff on top.  But it was 27 years old, best my hubby can figure out.  So, it served him well for many, many years.  I had just taken advantage of all the Thanksgiving sales and loaded it with turkeys, hams, and pork roasts, so losing all of that would have been a tragedy.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 12, 2015)

So glad you both didn't lose everything. We've had that happen twice. One way to clean out the freezer though expensive.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm grateful for having a person in my life -- my dear husband -- who lovingly takes care of me when I won't.


----------



## Relle (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm grateful today is coolish and cloudy 26, and it's not another 35 degree humid day.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 12, 2015)

SplendorSoaps said:


> 5. I'm grateful that even though I don't have everything, I somehow always have enough.





gigisiguenza said:


> Today I'm.grateful that I'm not a hoarder or a clutter collector, because that would make this packing take way longer. And I'm grateful that my ocd tendencies lead to my world being pretty organized , so packing is faster. And I'm grateful that because I'm single, I'm only packing for me LOL
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Ditto




Add me in on this one.

And 
Grateful my teenage granddaughter is a cancer survivor and she's bringing her new little sister for Christmas the year from San Fransisco.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm grateful that it's going to be in the 60's in Michigan in December. Enjoying this while it lasts.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 19, 2015)

I am very, very grateful for my trusty food processor...and also very, very grateful for paint strainer bags. Yesterday I spent the better part of the day/evening making the cabbage/sauerkraut filling for the yearly/traditional pierogis we will be assembling tomorrow at my sis's house. Lots of cabbage to shred and onions to chop. If it weren't for the processor I think I would have broken down in tears (and not because of the onions). I was working by myself this year (everyone else at work), so the processor was the extra pair of hands I needed to give me the extra time I needed to be able finely dice almost 2 lbs of salt pork by hand, and also to boil the cabbage/kraut mixture and fry up the onions and salt pork.......... and then to squeeze just about every vestige of water out of the huge pot of boiled cabbage/sauerkraut mixture......which is why I am very, very thankful for the paint-strainer bags. I finally got it all done by 1:00 in the morning. Whew! If it weren't for the processor and paint straining bags, it would definitely have taken me a lot longer for sure.


IrishLass


----------



## gigisiguenza (Dec 28, 2015)

Today I'm grateful that hell week is over (holiday coverage of shifts), the move is over, and I'm almost done unpacking. Now to save up some cash for soap supplies LOL



IrishLass said:


> I am very, very grateful for my trusty food processor...and also very, very grateful for paint strainer bags. Yesterday I spent the better part of the day/evening making the cabbage/sauerkraut filling for the yearly/traditional pierogis we will be assembling tomorrow at my sis's house. Lots of cabbage to shred and onions to chop. If it weren't for the processor I think I would have broken down in tears (and not because of the onions). I was working by myself this year (everyone else at work), so the processor was the extra pair of hands I needed to give me the extra time I needed to be able finely dice almost 2 lbs of salt pork by hand, and also to boil the cabbage/kraut mixture and fry up the onions and salt pork.......... and then to squeeze just about every vestige of water out of the huge pot of boiled cabbage/sauerkraut mixture......which is why I am very, very thankful for the paint-strainer bags. I finally got it all done by 1:00 in the morning. Whew! If it weren't for the processor and paint straining bags, it would definitely have taken me a lot longer for sure.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Yum! Pierogies! And what's a paint strainer bag??


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 28, 2015)

Here ya go, Gigi: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41LeLbxNpeL.jpg

They work so much better than cheesecloth. I get mine at the Home Depot or Lowe's (down the paint aisle).


IrishLass


----------



## gigisiguenza (Dec 29, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Here ya go, Gigi: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41LeLbxNpeL.jpg
> 
> They work so much better than cheesecloth. I get mine at the Home Depot or Lowe's (down the paint aisle).
> 
> ...



TY  I had no idea! It's now on my list of goodies to acquire. I can think of a buncha uses for them...


----------



## KristaY (Dec 29, 2015)

Today I'm SO thankful for my dad, my rock. We've had such trials lately and he's been right there, supporting us, encouraging us, praying for us. We can see the light at the end of the tunnel now and it's all due to him. I praise God everyday He gave me such a terrific man for a dad, a shoulder, a role model. I want to be just like him when I grow up!


----------



## Relle (Dec 29, 2015)

Today I'm grateful that my bunny is alive.

She had an unexpected operation on Xmas Eve - an intercepted bowel, if she didn't have the op, she would have died the next day or the day after, she also could have died on the table. We have been back to the vet for 5 days and day 2 after the op there was a lump at the op site and she had to get operated again because the internal stitches had burst.

Today is the first day she is eating by herself, it has been 7 days, not good for a rabbit as they have to have food in their stomach. She has been on 24 hr care and 2 lots of injections twice daily and today we have poo ( the best xmas present ever).


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you to all who posted  gratitude about my health.
Today I'm thankful that my husband plowed through  the 4-5 feet snow drifts that lay on the road between me and town.  And that the temp rose from -12 to 40 today.


----------

